# How to cook silverside joint of beef?



## Mitch.

I bought 1.5kg silverside beef the other day as it was reduced in Waitrose but I have no idea how to cook it.

I divided it into 250g portions and froze.

I can't really slow cook it in the oven (and don't own a slow cooker) due to living in a shared uni house.

Anyone have any idea on how to cook it so I don't need to chew for an hour?


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

silverside has to be slow cooked mitch in a low heat for a few hours.the longer you can cook it on a low heat the more tender it will be.its better if you seal all the sides off in a pan on the hob 1st, then place it in a roasting dish with a drop of water in the bottom.cover the whole dish with foil.add some roughly chopped onions,leaks and carrots to the water if you like for extra flavour.its not like topside where you can cook it rare,silverside is tough as old boots if you dont slow cook it.goodluck


----------



## Mitch.

martian said:


> silverside has to be slow cooked mitch in a low heat for a few hours.the longer you can cook it on a low heat the more tender it will be.its better if you seal all the sides off in a pan on the hob 1st, then place it in a roasting dish with a drop of water in the bottom.cover the whole dish with foil.add some roughly chopped onions,leaks and carrots to the water if you like for extra flavour.its not like topside where you can cook it rare,silverside is tough as old boots if you dont slow cook it.goodluck


Thanks mate.

So can I get away with 3 hours? If so on what temp?

I'm useless at cooking unless it's simple mince or chicken.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

3 hours at about 170c, but keep checking it.dont take it out til its tender or youll be disapointed


----------



## Ser

Martian has a good plan!

Why oh why did you cut it up?? My nana used to boil it first to make stock for soup, then slooowwww roast it with veg and roasties.

The other thing she would do is chop it into wee chunks, fry it with garlic and make a bolognese but with chunks of meat instead of mince.....always better cooked one day and served the next(so the flavours can develop) on a bed of pasta with garlic cheesey bread....brown the meat with garlic that has been crushed with salt, add chopped tinned tomatoes and tomato puree(depending on the quality of the tinned tom's) and leave to reduce until the 'chopped toms' become liquid and the sauce is thick, then just add to cooked pasta....fekkin delish and was the whole families choice of food on smas day....but me mam thought it wrong not to have turkey n trimmings, so we had it as starter instead.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

At the other end of the spectrum, if you like your meat raw, silverside makes good steak tartare.


----------



## Mitch.

Ser said:


> Martian has a good plan!
> 
> Why oh why did you cut it up?? My nana used to boil it first to make stock for soup, then slooowwww roast it with veg and roasties.
> 
> The other thing she would do is chop it into wee chunks, fry it with garlic and make a bolognese but with chunks of meat instead of mince.....always better cooked one day and served the next(so the flavours can develop) on a bed of pasta with garlic cheesey bread....brown the meat with garlic that has been crushed with salt, add chopped tinned tomatoes and tomato puree(depending on the quality of the tinned tom's) and leave to reduce until the 'chopped toms' become liquid and the sauce is thick, then just add to cooked pasta....fekkin delish and was the whole families choice of food on smas day....but me mam thought it wrong not to have turkey n trimmings, so we had it as starter instead.


I'm still new to cooking for myself and so rather than cooking the whole 1.5kg I thought it would be better to divide it. I'll keep it whole next time!

I might try slow cooking one, boiling another and making the other into a chunky spag bol. Hopefully one will be edible but unlikely with my skills.


----------



## Wheyman

I make biltong from silver side mainly


----------



## Mitch.

Wheyman said:


> I make biltong from silver side mainly


How do you do this!!?

I can't stand paying £2/3 for 50g. I got my 1.5kg for that price!


----------



## secondhandsoul

Airdrying and spice mix. Haven't attempted it yet but.there are lots of sites about with advise on how to make it


----------



## Wheyman

Hi I use a big carboard box with vernts and a fan heater on low, some people use a 60 watt bulb. but a good guide is this 1.5kg makes around 900g finished product. http://www.shoponlion.com/pages/How-to-Make-your-own-biltong.html


----------



## Mitch.

Slow cooked 250g of the beef for three hours with some stock in a casserole dish.

Fell apart in my mouth.

Thanks for the help. :thumb:


----------



## Greenspin

Mitch6689 said:


> Slow cooked 250g of the beef for three hours with some stock in a casserole dish.
> 
> Fell apart in my mouth.
> 
> Thanks for the help. :thumb:


Just read this when I was signed out and it had a rather appropriate ad next to it:


----------



## biglbs

Mitch6689 said:


> Slow cooked 250g of the beef for three hours with some stock in a casserole dish.
> 
> Fell apart in my mouth.
> 
> Thanks for the help. :thumb:


 Also you can add flavours to the cooking broth-----oxo/bisto/red wine/chilli/garlic etc

Lemon will help tendarise if you are adding other flavours.


----------



## Wheyman

biglbs said:


> Also you can add flavours to the cooking broth-----oxo/bisto/red wine/chilli/garlic etc
> 
> Lemon will help tendarise if you are adding other flavours.


also if you leave it in bio yogurt over night its will be so tender its almost a drink!


----------



## secondhandsoul

Wheyman said:


> also if you leave it in bio yogurt over night its will be so tender its almost a drink!


Thats such a vile image. A glass of beef and.yoghurt for breakfast


----------



## Wheyman

secondhandsoul said:


> Thats such a vile image. A glass of beef and.yoghurt for breakfast


ha ha its great but cook the beef the yogurt has tendorided it


----------



## a.notherguy

i would chop it into bits.

marinate over night in a bowl full of chopped carrots, shallots, red wine, sliced garlic and some herbs

day after add some stock to it, some tomoatoe puree, chuck in some button mushrooms, some small new potoatoes, and some sliced onions then chuck in oven for 3 huors at a low temp.

add some frozen peas after 2 1/2 hours.

complete meal all in one pot


----------



## Greenspin

a.notherguy said:


> i would chop it into bits.
> 
> marinate over night in a bowl full of chopped carrots, shallots, red wine, sliced garlic and some herbs
> 
> day after add some stock to it, some tomoatoe puree, chuck in some button mushrooms, some small new potoatoes, and some sliced onions then chuck in oven for 3 huors at a low temp.
> 
> add some frozen peas after 2 1/2 hours.
> 
> complete meal all in one pot


I don't eat beef but that sounds lovely. All this slow cooking and tender talk makes it sound quite appealing.


----------



## OGG

You could always just batter the hell out of it with a steak hammer/rollingpin then fry it like a steak. Many of the supermarkets Asda and so on sell silverside sliced as cheap frying steak anyway. Trust me I'm a butcher :thumb:


----------

